# like audiograbber



## Inoxx_QM (7. Dezember 2001)

*huhu* 

sagt mal, ich suche ein programm wie audiograbber (möglichst kostenlos), dass die tracks von cd in mp3 auf die festplatte speichert.
ich will meine alben auf meinen pc hören, ohne dabei die cd zu suchen und ins cd-rom laufwerk zu schmeissen.

kennt jemand soetwas? thx!
Cya

inoxx

_falls es dieses topic schon geben sollte, entschuldige ich mich für das posting.
ich persönlich habe nicht genau das gefunden, was ich suche..._


----------



## Klon (8. Dezember 2001)

Such ma im INet nach Xing Mpeg Encoder 2.7

Ansonsten such einfach per google nach "CDRipper +download -demo"


----------



## erpellino (9. Dezember 2001)

*something*

gab's da nicht mal so ein programm mit den namen "fruit loop" oder so ähnlich?
muss nochmal gucken gehen, wenn es jemand gefunden hat, oder wiess wie es wirklich heisst, würd eich mich über eine antwort sehr freuen.
gruß

erpel(lino)


----------

